
SCO boss: I was offered $2 million by Utah’s top prosecutor - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/05/sco-boss-i-was-offered-2-million-by-utahs-top-prosecutor/
======
lifeguard
"McBride says he needs $2 million". Still a loser.

Be sure to review some of his public statements about Linux to get a flavor
for what kind of person Daryl is.

[https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=site%3Agroklaw.net+sco](https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=site%3Agroklaw.net+sco)

@HN readers -- I am sorry if my comment depresses you, but as long as stories
like this are posted comments like mine will be generated.

